# pyTivo, mkv and subtitles



## getgray (Mar 2, 2006)

I am trying to get some Japanese Anime onto my Tivo that has english subtitles.

When loading the mkv directly to the Tivo, it plays fine, albeit without subtitles.

I have carefuly followed the Kleiman's guide here: 
http://mkleiman.com/pytivo_subtitles_guide.html

I can play the mkv on my XP PC without issue, it shows subtitles. It plays via/invokes windows media player.

After installing ffdshow I was able to play the .avs file created per the guide. The .avs file in it's entirety contains: 
DirectShowSource("T:\torrent-completed\test.mkv", convertfps=true)

When I try to play the avs file (also WMP) however, I do not get subtitles.

Per the guide I tried adding "eng" to the Haali Media Splitter options, but that didn't fix it.

Meanwhile, From the Tivo, I can see the share where the share where the .avs file is located, but it reports "no files".

How can I get the Tivo to "see" the .avs file? What am I missing? What other information can I provide to get help?

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## txporter (Sep 18, 2006)

getgray said:


> I am trying to get some Japanese Anime onto my Tivo that has english subtitles.
> 
> When loading the mkv directly to the Tivo, it plays fine, albeit without subtitles.
> 
> ...


I haven't ever tried the approach that mkleiman uses, but I do prep my H.264/MP4 files with hardcoded subtitles. To use his approach, I think you need to have avisynth installed and working, correct? If so, then you can download vsfilter and add the dll to the avisynth 2.5/plugins directory. Then you need to extract a copy of the subtitle file.

With that, you can build an avs script that reads like this:

```
DirectShowSource("T:\torrent-completed\test.mkv", convertfps=true)
Textsub("T:\torrent-completed\test.srt")
```
Where test.srt is the name of your subtitle. That should work to hardcode the subtitles into your video.


----------



## getgray (Mar 2, 2006)

Thank you. I got it to work. Had 2 things wrong. A typo in share name (that fixed the Tivo access), and a setting in the splitter program (autoload vsfilter). Now, I load from bittorrent, use a utility to auto-create the avs files for all the respective downloads, and push to tivo. No substantial extra work.


----------



## ericl007 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hi, I just tried this but got a copyright error i the new directory created. any work around ?


----------

